# West nile in SD honkers!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My buddies uncle went to NW SD this past weekend and shot 7 canadas. Well his buddy works for the NDSU research center, and he did a project on them. Well it tuned out that all seven of the geese had west nile!! Isnt that just unbelieveable!!
Just thought that I would run this by you guys since about 95 percent of use hunt geese.
But nothing is going to stop me from hunting those big boys!!


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Goosebuster- are the geese safe to eat? I would appreciate any feedback on that?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think it been expected ??? http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvbid/westnile/q&a.htm

I see the pheasant is listed too :roll:


----------

